# Prozess aus dem "Windows Task Manager Einlesen



## Arnulf1 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich möglich, die aus dem Windows Task Manager gelisteten Prozesse als String unter Jave zu verarbeiten?

Arnulf


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.io.StringWriter;
import java.util.Scanner;

/**
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 *
 */
public class ListCurrentTasksExample {

  /**
   * @param args
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
    Process process = new ProcessBuilder().command("tasklist","/V").redirectErrorStream(true).start();
    Scanner scanner = new Scanner(process.getInputStream());
    StringWriter stringWriter = new StringWriter();
    PrintWriter printWriter = new PrintWriter(stringWriter);
    while(scanner.hasNextLine()){
      printWriter.println(scanner.nextLine());
    }
    System.out.println(stringWriter);
  }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

